# Update: Ben Gordon's BG7 Energy Drink



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.suntimes.com/sports/basketball/bulls/318163,CST-SPT-ben29.article

No timetable for debut of Gordon's energy drink 

March 29, 2007
More than 10 months after it was introduced, the energy drink named for Bulls guard Ben Gordon, BG7, still isn't in stores, and there is no timetable for its release.
''No marketing plans,'' Gordon said Wednesday when asked for an update. ''It's a tough business, any time you go into the food and drink business.

''I don't pay much attention to it. I let those people handle it. When it comes out, it comes out.''

When the drink was introduced at a May 18 news conference, the word was it would be available in six to eight weeks. A Feb. 9 article on Yahoo.com said BG7 would be launched during the NBA's All-Star weekend in Las Vegas, which was Feb. 16-18.

BG7, a tea-based energy drink from H3 Inc., was supposed to be on the market by now in many 7-Eleven stores. 

''I guess they're still trying to work on distribution deals and stuff of that nature,'' Gordon said. ''It's pretty much out of my control. All I can do is focus on playing basketball.''


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

No new info, but its back in the news again all of the sudden.

http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=local&id=5413561


Bulls' Ben Gordon to market energy drink 
June 22, 2007 - Chicago Bulls star Ben Gordon has joined a group of businessmen planning to market a new energy drink in string of hip hop soda shops.

The drink is called BG7, which represents Gordon's initials and his jersey number. 

Benjamin Chavis, the former director of the NAACP introduced the drink and the business plan for the soda shops this morning in Chicago.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I guess the new news is that he's doing it in conjunction with a chain of "hip hop soda shops".

Which begs the question... how do you have a hip hop soda shop?


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NJ81DVJrheM&mode=related&search="></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NJ81DVJrheM&mode=related&search=" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Pretty catchy.

_Game on the line, and at least three seconds..._


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Dornado said:


> I guess the new news is that he's doing it in conjunction with a chain of "hip hop soda shops".
> 
> Which begs the question... how do you have a hip hop soda shop?


I like the idea, actually. We'll see if it gets off the ground.









http://www.hiphopsodashop.com/about.html


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Here's a pic of the can:









http://www.h3inc.com/business.html


----------

